
With 54.5M users, Disney+ is now Netflix’s top challenger - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-06/with-54-5-million-users-disney-is-now-netflix-s-top-challenger
======
metaphor
I don't expect those numbers to be adjusted for the millions of Verizon
subscribers who are getting 1 year of Disney+ for free.

------
linuxftw
I don't think it's Netflix that needs to be worried.

I see Disney+ ads on FB. They are advertising some Star Wars movie is now on
Disney+. Smart approach: I can pay for their streaming service for $7/mo, or
rent it on Prime Video for $6.

